# Problemi con moduli del kernel.

## TuxUber

Ho 2 problemi dopo aver installato gentoo (premetto che per il kernel ho usato genkernel ): 

1) Quando lancio alsaconf non mi riconosce la scheda audio

2) Quando lancio il comando iptables mi da questo:

```
FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.

iptables v1.4.0: can't initialize iptables table `filter': iptables who? (do you need to insmod?)

Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

```

 Cosa devo fare???

----------

## Peach

per il punto 1): potresti postare l'errore esatto?

per il punto 2): 

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

e poi affidati a questo elenco

http://www.shorewall.net/kernel.htm#Network

per le opzioni da abilitare

una volta scelte tutte basta che salvi ed esci e dai un:

```
# make && make modules_install
```

e poi copi il kernel in /boot o manualmente o con

```
make install
```

ricordati quindi di far combaciare il nome del kernel che hai in grub.conf con quello che è stato copiato ex novo.

se hai dubbi posta pure (ps l'ultima parte della guida/handbook spiega bene come sistemare questo problema, quindi ti consiglio di guardare lì prima)

----------

## TuxUber

 *Peach wrote:*   

> per il punto 1): potresti postare l'errore esatto?

 NOn mi da un errore semplicemente non trova nessuna scheda....

 *Peach wrote:*   

> (ps l'ultima parte della guida/handbook spiega bene come sistemare questo problema, quindi ti consiglio di guardare lì prima)

 Dove scusa di preciso io la guida tra l'altro me la sono pure stampata....

PS. Speravo che genkernel mi permettesse di non dover mettere mano al kernel ....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   per il punto 1): potresti postare l'errore esatto? NOn mi da un errore semplicemente non trova nessuna scheda....

 

mmm

cioè quando riavvii di preciso che ti stampa?

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   (ps l'ultima parte della guida/handbook spiega bene come sistemare questo problema, quindi ti consiglio di guardare lì prima) Dove scusa di preciso io la guida tra l'altro me la sono pure stampata....

 

forse è meglio che ti dica i passi io:

una volta configurato il kernel per bene

```
# mount /boot

# make && make modules_install && make install
```

quindi controlla in /boot gli ultimi file creati dall'ultimo comando con:

```
# ls -ltc /boot
```

quindi segui la parte della guida specifica per la configurazione di grub per utenti che NON hanno usato genkernel (in altre parole non ci sarà la riga di initrd e nemmeno un paio di opzioni del kernel).

se hai dubbi domanda, postando il contenuto di boot (con il comando sopra citato) e grub.conf.

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> PS. Speravo che genkernel mi permettesse di non dover mettere mano al kernel ....  

 

per questo non so davvero aiutarti, anzi, la cosa è davvero semplice una volta che hai capito come funziona, e direi pure che è il caso di iniziare a sbatterci la testa. L'importante è avere sempre la vecchia immagine del kernel pronta da avviare in caso di necessità.

NOTA: quando ricompili il kernel devi ricompilare anche tutti i moduli che si installano nella directory dei moduli del kernel, c'è uno strumento che facilita questo e si chiama sys-kernel/module-rebuild che si usa:

```
# module-rebuild -X rebuild
```

----------

## TuxUber

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cioè quando riavvii di preciso che ti stampa?

 Ti spiego: io avvio il sistema (con gnome). Al boot vedo che il suono non funziona e mi dico: "certo devo ancora lanciare alsaconf per configurare la scheda audio". Allora lancio alsaconf non è che mi da un errore ma non trova nessuna scheda di nessun tipo come se non avesse schede...

Per il kernel hai ragione ... cercherò di seguire i tuoi consigli...

 :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   
> 
> cioè quando riavvii di preciso che ti stampa? Ti spiego: io avvio il sistema (con gnome). Al boot vedo che il suono non funziona e mi dico: "certo devo ancora lanciare alsaconf per configurare la scheda audio". Allora lancio alsaconf non è che mi da un errore ma non trova nessuna scheda di nessun tipo come se non avesse schede...

 

allora dato che ci sei, verifica sotto Device Drivers/Sound/ di avere selezionata la tua scheda audio  :Smile: 

lo puoi controllare anche senza andare nel kernel con 

```
# modprobe -l | grep sound
```

 sempre che tu conosca il nome della tua scheda audio  :Smile: 

----------

## TuxUber

Non mi da output : 

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo modprobe -l | grep sound

ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ 

```

  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## riverdragon

Prova con

```
sudo modprobe -l | grep snd 
```

Alsaconf funziona solo se il supporto alla tua scheda audio è compilato come modulo, prova a verificare.

----------

## Peach

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Prova con
> 
> ```
> sudo modprobe -l | grep snd 
> ```
> ...

 

oppure, se genkernel ha abilitato la config del kernel in /proc/config.gz:

```
# zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i ^[^#].*snd
```

----------

## TuxUber

Ancora nulla :

```
ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i ^[^#].*snd

ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ 

```

  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> Ancora nulla :
> 
> ```
> ubermensch@tux-devil ~ $ sudo zcat /proc/config.gz |grep -i ^[^#].*snd
> 
> ...

 

allora ok, non è proprio stata inclusa la tua scheda da genkernel.

prendi, segui la guida ad ALSA (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/alsa-guide.xml) e configura il kernel adeguatamente  :Wink: 

ormai la strada l'hai presa  :Smile: 

----------

## TuxUber

La setssa cosa devo fare per iptables no?? E in generale per fare il tutto seguo la guida che mi hai postato tu prima...

 :Cool:   :Cool: 

----------

## Peach

 *TuxUber wrote:*   

> La setssa cosa devo fare per iptables no?? E in generale per fare il tutto seguo la guida che mi hai postato tu prima...
> 
>  

 

per iptables, segui quanto scritto nella guida da me linkata prima

per alsa, segui quanto scritot nella guida da me linkata prima

per il resto segui quanto ho scritto nei post precedenti

se non capisci, domanda.

----------

